# Questions for an experienced expat



## Going2HK (May 16, 2011)

Hi there, 

I'm planning on moving to Hong Kong this July and I have a few questions for an experienced expat.

- Where can I find affordable housing with easy transportation access?

- What are popular bars/clubs/cafes for expats?

- How can I obtain a work visa without already having a job before arriving and how long does it take (I was a bit confused by the government website)?

- If I obtain a work visa after arriving do you I really have to leave and reenter the country under the new status in order to get my work visa?

- How can I find Hong Kong employers that will sponsor a work visa before I even arrive in Hong Kong?

Thanks for your help! I'm in need of a mentor :hippie:

-Annette


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Going2HK said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm planning on moving to Hong Kong this July and I have a few questions for an experienced expat.
> 
> ...


hope this helps


----------

